# Canadian bottles?



## taininpooh (Sep 25, 2006)

Any idea of value or where to find more info on canadian bottles?

 The first one is an Orange Quench marked 1932 on the bottom and WM Taylor& Son ltd. Owen Sound

 The second one is marked only with  contents 11 fld. ozs.  and a small c inside a triangle.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 25, 2006)

The Owen Sound bottle is worth about 10 bucks, is from the 1930s-40s I think. The second I have no idea. Just curious, where did you get the Owen Sound one?  I know a flea market up near Wiarton that has cases of them.....

 Kyle


----------



## kastoo (Sep 26, 2006)

You should see this bottle I got...given to me by a guy in Ontario..A hutch with a squirrel...says Chas Wilson. Love it...love it


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 26, 2006)

according to the deco soda bottle book the orange quench is listed as very scarce and valued at $75 in mint condition. i watched ebay along time before i found a mint one in my price range. they were going anywhere from $40 - $110. i know thats a wide range but sometimes bidding wars went on. i think that it is one of the nicest soda bottles out there.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey John, Whats the name of the deco soda book and where can I get a copy. It will make a great addition to my little library.


----------



## taininpooh (Sep 26, 2006)

I found the bottles and a lot more just north of Wiarton. I've been digging around personal dumps where houses were,since I was a kid. You don't have to dig that far there is much earth. Quite a lot of them have been broken on the rock.


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 26, 2006)

warren, the book is called "Deco Soda Bottles" it by Brian Wade. it's a very good book with some great pictures. if i remember correctly his prices are based on actual auction prices so they should be fairly accurate for the time it was written. here is his web site  http://home.att.net/~brian.wade/wsb/html/view.cgi-contact.html-.html
 he also sells them on ebay. this book was recommended to me by some of the great folks here.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks a bunch John.[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 10, 2006)

i dont know anything about them but i like the orange one would you maybe like to sell it?


----------



## taininpooh (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I finally decided to sell the "orange quench" bottle. It's hard to do because I love it. I guess I'll just have to do some serious digging this spring.


 http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280089648344&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:CA:31


----------



## crusher (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone had some luck finding a 'ward's' lemon or orange crush bottle in Ontario?     Crusher


----------



## crusher (Mar 4, 2007)

I like the Pilgrim Bottles from Brockville,Ont. 1000 Islands mineral Water Co. Does any one here have any examples in their collections?


----------



## Bixel (Mar 5, 2007)

I have never heard of a wards being found in my area of Ontario, thats for sure.


----------



## jamus (Apr 23, 2007)

The C in the triangle was the logo of consumers's glass, a canadian company. if the triangle is pointed it was made between 1913 and 1961 if the corners of the triangle are rounded it was made after 1961.


----------



## Godard (Jul 7, 2007)

here I have one from brockville ontario.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-114386/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#114386


----------



## Wellington Womble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Wm Taylor, Owen Sound*

Wm Taylor has a long history in Owen Sound. The elder William Taylor set up shop around 1885 on his own, then joined with Pringle to form Taylor & Pringle around 1892. T&P made assorted sodas, pickles, vinegar, etc. expanding the soda business to include Coca-Cola in 1905 - a wise move. Several small town soda bottlers were purchased by T&P during the northern Ontario gold and silver rush of the early 1900's - hence you can find T&P bottles from Soo, Haileybury, New Liskeard, Sudbury - though I have yet to see a complete set. With sugar rationing in WWI these branch plants were closed and the T&P partnership was dissolved in 1916 - Wm Taylor continued with the soda business, with his song William Jr. taking over on his father's death. Pringle found another partner and continued as Bishop & Pringle. W.A. Bishop  was the new partner - I don't think it was the flying ace, but it might well have been as William "Billy" Avery  Bishop jumped from one failed business enterprise to another before successfully founding the RCAF and being appointed Air Marshall). Taylor continued bottling into the mid 70's when he sold his firm and trademarks to Thompson beverages of Orangeville. 
 There are several hutchs, blob tops, BIMAL crown tops, a stone ginger beer (VERY RARE!), seltzers, large ABM sodas, at least one small BIMAL soda, three of four ABM sodas (Orange Quench, Wm Taylor (2 variants of each), plus green enamelled Taylor's Ginger Ale. Also a few cans  in the latter as well. 

 William Taylor Jr. ("Humph" as he was called) had a personal collection of Coca-Cola items alongside a sampling of his own bottles - past and present - in his office when still in the business. After his death his wife and daughters kept a few bottles for their own but sold most of the collection. Wish I'd known about it at the time he died as he had several mould "proofs" (completed bottle with label bearing mould number and reorder information from the glass company that made them) that are absolutely a one-of-a-kind item. He gave me a very general history of the company that I may reprint here at a later date - actually most of the pertinent facts are already given.


----------



## carleton (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Wm Taylor, Owen Sound*

Hi, if anyone knows someone who has a New Liskeard bottle for sale (like in the picture) - I am VERY interested in finding one.
 Thanks


----------



## simorama (Sep 18, 2013)

*RE: Wm Taylor, Owen Sound*

I have been researching ginger beer, found this website and have been enjoying reading the posts so much I just registered.  
 Just for intererest's sake, we (Grey Roots Museum & Archvies) have a Taylor & Pringle stone gingerbeer bottle that will be on display (along with a lot more spirit bottles, jugs, carboys, etc. from October 5, 2013 to spring 2014 for _Saints & Sinners: A Spirited History of Grey County_.  Love the work you do.  Lots of our wonderful donations of bottles that relate to the history of the area come from diggers.  We always record the loccations found.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2013)

*RE: Wm Taylor, Owen Sound*

Welcome Sim, you may want to put that in the "Announce" area with the link, which I'll add here. http://www.greyroots.com/


----------



## celerycola (Sep 18, 2013)

*RE: Wm Taylor, Owen Sound*

The following books may have information relevant to your exhibit:

_The Ontario Soda Water Manufacturers and Brewers Gazetteer and Business Directory,_ by Glen C. Phillips, 1987, 1988, 2003.

 and the following have a lot of Canadian information.

_American Stone Ginger Beer & Root Beer,_ Don and Betsy Yates, 1996

_Ginger Beer & Root Beer Heritage,_ Don and Betsy Yates, 2003


----------

